# Are These Native Bees? What Kind?



## Sherillynn

I'll be interested in finding out what they are but I had to tell you your photos are amazing!


----------



## taydeko

Sherillynn said:


> I'll be interested in finding out what they are but I had to tell you your photos are amazing!


Thanks, Sherillynn! These are the best pictures, of course. I took about 100. Aren't digital cameras great!

Ted


----------



## WillT

My guess is Pollen Wasp _Pseudomasaris_


----------



## Daniel Y

I would say they are hornets. but in a generic use of the word. the markings between the wings tell me they are some sort of hornet but I cannot say which one. I can say they are not the same as the western Hornet that we have here.

I identify them by the dorsal markings and have ot been able to find a good photo just yet but this may be close.


----------



## Daniel Y

This is the long yellow jacket. it is the closest thing I have been able to find. The patterns on the dorsal of the thorax are very specific to the Hornet as well as the marking on the abdomen. Close is really not good enough but it can sometimes be the case. very close to exact is what you are looking for. The eastern and Southern yellow jacket where also close.


----------



## Tazcan

Look like yellow jackets to me, them boogers like to sting me 5 at a time.


----------



## Tazcan

PS your photos arevery good, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BSAChris

Looks like a pollen wasp, as someone else has noted. A link with some pictures & info: http://bugguide.net/node/view/22272
Your photos are great. And the wasps have a unique "smiley face" on them - nifty!


----------



## taydeko

Thanks for the info! It sure looks like these are pollen wasps from the descriptions and the pictures you have provided.


----------



## WillT

Do you know what type of plant they are feeding on?


----------



## taydeko

WillT said:


> Do you know what type of plant they are feeding on?


I don't know. I have been told that it might be a scorpion flower, but looking that up on the intenet didn't show the same plant. I am still researching that.

Ted


----------



## ElBee

WillT said:


> My guess is Pollen Wasp _Pseudomasaris_


Great guess Will.

Those are indeed _Pseudomasaris_, and although I am not familiar with the flora of TX or NM, I would guess they are foraging on _Phacelia_.

The females have the shorter clubbed antennae and the males have the much longer antennae in the images.

Very cool bugs and great pictures.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sqkcrk

First off I'd say they are wasps and secondly they are beautiful. You take good photos. Thanks for Posting them.


----------



## ElBee

Yes, they are vespid wasps. These ones are weird cousins of the hornets. 



sqkcrk said:


> First off I'd say they are wasps and secondly they are beautiful. You take good photos. Thanks for Posting them.


----------

